# [Adobe CS5] Unterschiedliche Downloadgrößen



## akrite (9. Mai 2010)

Moin, hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum die Dateigrößen der aktuellen CS so gravierend unterschiedlich sind ? Ich meine der Unterschied von Englisch (2.8GB) zu Deutsch(6.17GB) läßt sich nicht mit den unterschiedlichen Sprachdateien begründen...


----------



## ManfredMuster (9. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen sehr merkwürdig ist das schon. Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand Rat.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Mai 2010)

Für mehr Geld bekommt man halt mehr


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Mai 2010)

Die deutsche Version ist Teil eines multi-lingualen Paketes und deshalb deutlich größer.
Bei der Installation wählst du dann aus, welche Sprache du installieren möchtest.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## akrite (11. Mai 2010)

...da lob ich mir das Konzept von Maxons Cinema 4D ! Warum nicht jede Software-Schmiede das so macht ist mir unverständlich. Ein Hoch auf deutsche Entwickler !


----------



## ManfredMuster (11. Mai 2010)

Ja wenn die wenigstens mal eine ordentliche, nativ laufende Macversion auf den Markt bringen würden und dann nicht immer zwei
Jahre in der Entwicklung hinter 3d Studio hinter her laufen würden.


----------

